# Family of 4 in a 1 bedroom?



## AGlimmeringHope (Apr 11, 2007)

DH and I are living in a 350sq ft space in my parents' basement. We desperately want to move out, but the rent prices in this area are pretty grim. To get a place in our budget we either have to compromise on the size of the apt or get one in a not-as-nice area. But, we found an apartment complex in our target neighborhood and price range. However, it's just a one bedroom.

Both of our dd's (2.5 and 7 weeks) co-sleep. So a one bedroom would be fine for us. The complex has all of our musts and a lot of our wants in a prime location. And we can afford a one bedroom there easily.

So, has anyone had any trouble getting someone to rent you a one bedroom apartment when you have kids living with you? Just wondering if DH and I are likely to meet some resistance when we're looking for places....


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, I couldn't even get places to rent me a one bedroom even before I had any kids when they saw I was pregnant... I was told it was a law.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
Yes, I couldn't even get places to rent me a one bedroom even before I had any kids when they saw I was pregnant... I was told it was a law.

Thats insane!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AGlimmeringHope* 
DH and I are living in a 350sq ft space in my parents' basement. We desperately want to move out, but the rent prices in this area are pretty grim. To get a place in our budget we either have to compromise on the size of the apt or get one in a not-as-nice area. But, we found an apartment complex in our target neighborhood and price range. However, it's just a one bedroom.

Both of our dd's (2.5 and 7 weeks) co-sleep. So a one bedroom would be fine for us. The complex has all of our musts and a lot of our wants in a prime location. And we can afford a one bedroom there easily.

So, has anyone had any trouble getting someone to rent you a one bedroom apartment when you have kids living with you? Just wondering if DH and I are likely to meet some resistance when we're looking for places....

Have you thought about buying a home?

I know living with other family members sucks! I've been there. Trust me I know exactly how you feel. At the time tho I just had one kid. We saved a lot of money to buy a house because dh wouldn't ever rent. To him its throwing money in the trash and I can see where he is coming from.

I regret not saving more at the time we lived with my MIL.

If you could stick it out and hoard every penny for a nice down payment on a home or even if you can stretch it, buy the home flat out. It would be way worth it. We live in a shack but it has potential and its way cheaper than an apartment or renting a house.

Just a thought.


----------



## imahappybrat (Jan 22, 2008)

In washington it is a law =( You are only allowed two people per bedroom plus one person. (1 bedroom 3 people, 2 bedroom 5 people)


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imahappybrat* 
In washington it is a law =( You are only allowed two people per bedroom plus one person. (1 bedroom 3 people, 2 bedroom 5 people)

Wow, I had no idea.

I was just thinking...

AGlimmeringHope, while you're there, take advantage of this opportunity to save. Hoard every penny you can... I know I said this before and I'll support you 100% if you want out of there like yesterday.

How much is land in your area?

B/C if you can pay off a piece of land you can build a new home on it.

There are ways to build your house thats more energy efficient and cost effective.

Alternative green living can be so much cheaper to build, y'k.

Do a few steps at a time and before you know it, it'll be complete and you will be debt free. Freedom is bliss! It can be hard work to get there, I know. But its worth it.

Check out this site.

Then maybe consider straw bale construction.

Here are some hybrid homes.

The section on healthy homes is really interesting.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

You will almost certainly encounter problems with trying to put 4 people in a 1BR apt. The washington law mentioned by a pp is pretty much the same in most areas. I've worked in property management in 3 states (WA, MD, and VA), and DC, and it was the same everywhere. It's also considered kind of an industry standard, so even if you live in one of the rare areas that goes by sq. footage instead of # of bedrooms, the landlord will probably say no.

*Ygle:* you were actually a victim of illegal discrimination, unless they would not rent the same space to two adults (assuming it was just you + baby). They can place a limit on the number of people in a space, but they cannot discriminate on basis of marital or familial status. So if they say 3 people, it can be 3 unrelated adults, one adult and two kids, any combination. If they say 2, it can be a couple, roomates, or a single parent w/ one kid. And legally, a pregnant woman is one person. However, they count baby as a separate person as soon as baby's born, and can make you move if that then exceeds the # allowed. Whether they can do that immediately or at the end of your lease is a matter of local ordinance usually.

Also, pregnant women are a protected class under the fair housing act!

*OP*, I wouldn't try to move into a 1 br rental, even if the landlord says they'll allow it. The # of people per room or sq.ft. is usually a law, not just what they are allowed to limit it to, and the landlord cannot waive a law. CPS and/or the health dept. could get involved if they found out.


----------



## AGlimmeringHope (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 

Have you thought about buying a home?

I know living with other family members sucks! I've been there. Trust me I know exactly how you feel. At the time tho I just had one kid. We saved a lot of money to buy a house because dh wouldn't ever rent. To him its throwing money in the trash and I can see where he is coming from.

I regret not saving more at the time we lived with my MIL.

If you could stick it out and hoard every penny for a nice down payment on a home or even if you can stretch it, buy the home flat out. It would be way worth it. We live in a shack but it has potential and its way cheaper than an apartment or renting a house.

Just a thought.

We've considered it, but we know we don't want to stay in this area long term (within five years we want to move, most likely to Des Moines, IA; about 2.5 hrs away) and with the housing market the way it is, we'd rather not get into a house we could potentially be "stuck" with. Plus we don't have any savings right now, and in a rental we won't have to worry about paying repairs, etc. and can use the money we'd save not having to fix things to build savings and put towards a down payment on a house when we do move.


----------



## AGlimmeringHope (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Thats insane!

Have you thought about buying a home?

I know living with other family members sucks! I've been there. Trust me I know exactly how you feel. At the time tho I just had one kid. We saved a lot of money to buy a house because dh wouldn't ever rent. To him its throwing money in the trash and I can see where he is coming from.

I regret not saving more at the time we lived with my MIL.

If you could stick it out and hoard every penny for a nice down payment on a home or even if you can stretch it, buy the home flat out. It would be way worth it. We live in a shack but it has potential and its way cheaper than an apartment or renting a house.

Just a thought.


Our long term goal is actually to buy a nice parcel of land (~5ac) and build our own home on it! Living here isn't going to be feasible much longer. We've been here almost 14 months, and it is very taxing on us as parents, and partners.

DH wants us to buy a modular home in a park in town and deal with the lot rent (which combined with the payments for the home it would still be less than rent for a nice 2/3 bedroom in town) and then once we buy our land we could get it put on a foundation to live in, or even live in while we build something else and then have a house for my folks to live in on our land (my dad is disabled and we're their only family...we're okay with being close, just the same house is a little *too* close!







).


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT!! I did not know about his law. That's crazy! Rent is INSANE in California and no way could we afford a two bedroom apt. ($1750 median). Well I guess we won't be moving to another one bedroom in a different complex. Jeez.


----------

